# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli



## xfishbonex (30. Juni 2010)

Und weiter gehts
Viel Glück an alle die sich die Nächte um die Ohren Hauen 
am Wasser #6lg andre


----------



## JanS (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Am 30.06 ...


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts
> Viel Glück an alle die sich die Nächte um die Ohren Hauen
> am Wasser #6lg andre



Du liegst wohl immer auf der Lauer um erster zu sein watttt????:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*



JanS schrieb:


> Am 30.06 ...


 Nettes Foto War das katerinhof auf fehmarn


----------



## Rosi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Moin ihr, die Mefos sind auch vormittags unterwegs, nicht nur nachts. Unberechenbare Schönheiten, die warmes Wasser mögen.
2 hab ich ein paar Tage vorher verloren, eine gegen 10 Uhr! und diese dann heute ins Boot gekeschert, morgens um 5 Uhr.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

@Rosi

Petri zum schönen Fisch!!!#6


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Hallo Rosi petri heil dazu #6lg andre


----------



## JanS (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Jau ist K-Hof  meine Hausstrecke und mein Mädel fühlt sich da sichtlich auch wohl ...


----------



## Salty Waterboy (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Geht denn hier keiner mehr los, oder hat nur keiner mehr Glück?


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Freitag Abend :gund samstag wieder ne fangmeldung 
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Na dann mal los... :g


----------



## Schwede 84 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

ich hatte eine am samstag In Halmstad Kattegat war meine erste dieses jahr


----------



## ADDI 69 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin ihr, die Mefos sind auch vormittags unterwegs, nicht nur nachts. Unberechenbare Schönheiten, die warmes Wasser mögen.
> 2 hab ich ein paar Tage vorher verloren, eine gegen 10 Uhr! und diese dann heute ins Boot gekeschert, morgens um 5 Uhr.



Petrie  Rosi zu der Schönheit#6
Was is das da denn für eine Killerfliege die da im Fischmaul hängt?
Morgen gehts bei mir auch mal wieder los - Nachmittags auf die Meerzicken und Nachts ...... Na mal sehen was kommt


----------



## Marcel-hl (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Eine harte Arbeitswoche wurde zwar nicht mit Silber belohnt, aber der Sonnenaufgang an der Ostsee war weltklasse. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr an die HaPa Strecke fahren,
aber bei Nordwind kann man dahin :q
 Gegen 2.45 Uhr angekommen, ca 15 Zelte, 2 Lagerfeuer, jeder Menge Bierflaschen. |bigeyes
Deshalb oben rum maschiert und dann später runter.
Gleich der 3 Wurf brachte einen ca. 35-38 cm Dorsch, ging zurück.
Danach motiviert bis 6.00 Uhr weiter gemacht,
aber ohne jeglichen Erfolg.



Frage: Gibt es Parkmöglichkeiten am Wasser, wenn
man von der Seite Neustadt Jachthafen kommt?
Die Straße durchs Gewerbegebiet "HolmerWeg" ?


----------



## Heringsfresser (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

die straße kenne ich nicht vom namen, aber meine versuche, mit dem auto auf der strecke näher ran zu fahren, brachten nix ein.

am besten parkt es sich da wo parken nicht ganz i.O. ist, guckst du bei deinen PN's


----------

